# turning of TCP checksum offloading



## bv_arvind (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I am using an older realtek driver with 7.1 and it does not seem to handle TCP check sum correctly. how do I turn that feature off?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 24, 2012)

ifconfig(8)


----------



## aragon (Jan 24, 2012)

`# ifconfig <interface> -rxcsum -txcsum`


----------

